# 2012 Toyota Highlander - oil change



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Aluminum? Do it every time.
Copper? I'd flip it and reuse several times.
Better off, have Fumoto drain valve installed and worry not ever again.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're gonna cheap out and reuse the copper you should anneal.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Anneal:
_heat (metal or glass) and allow it to cool slowly, in order to remove internal stresses and toughen it._


Copper is soft viscous material that rather easily confirms to shapes under pressure. 

Annealing is normally used in steel heat treating process or to relieve stress in tools and high stress components made out of steel or alloys. 

If you anneal aluminum, it turns into literally amorphous falling apart metal.
Copper for this specific use is not annealed as it is not under any particular stress and re confirms to oil pan/drain plug surfaces very easily, while staying integral. Not cracking or falling apart otherwise.
And this is from tool and dye make with years of professional experience.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess all of the commentary on automotive forums about annealing copper crush washers to reuse them must be all apocryphal.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you want your copper to be exceptionally soft heat it to purty dam hot and quench it in water, medium soft, allow to air cool - farmer - rancher - machinist - retired mechanic - amateur gunsmith - re-loader - and other things.:vs_laugh:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't think I've ever replaced the washer unless it was leaking or installing a new oil pan.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mark sr said:


> I don't think I've ever replaced the washer unless it was leaking or installing a new oil pan.


I haven't either. I prefer to leave old sleeping dogs alone so he doesn't bite me. Along the same topic lines, have you ever read the manual to determine the torque value of the drain plug. It may surprise you. It surprised me after I couldn't loosen one the dealer installed and read the manual .


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've never torqued a drain plug. I was shocked when I changed the oil for my stepson after he had a free oil change at the dealer. I don't know why it didn't leak as it was only finger tight.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

If it is like my Toyota Tacoma these are thin fiber gaskets. They recommend changing them every oil change but I sometimes let 'em go several... maybe flip them over... and never had a problem. But you can get a bag of 'em for cheap on Amazon and change them whenever.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I stay away from fiberglass washers. I had them crack before. I stay away from aluminum ones also, they also do crack.
Never had issue with copper and if you are the 3000 miles type person, just get Fumoto valve and never worry about that again. Those are great.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Never changed a copper one. 



Switch all my vehicles to Fumoto valves now. Just easier to change that way.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

This discussion mostly misses the point that oil drain plugs vary a lot and it is best to use what the manufactured specified, especially as to the form factor. I have 3 vehicles... one uses the thick metal type, came with aluminum but copper in the same size is fine, one has a permanent rubber o-ring, one uses thin fiber/PTFE gaskets. They are not interchangeable.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Fram supplies new O ring for filter housing and aluminum plug washer with the filter for my wife’s Kia Sorento. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

If I could, I'd run away from plugs with O-rings built in. I could tell you story about 99 Silverado trannie pan that had one of those. It welded itself solid into the nut. I had to remove pan - to the tune of being bathed in ATF and it all over the driveway, exhaust removal to remove pan and bending gear shifter bracket, as it locked pan in place. 

All because of small rubber seal in the drain plug that chose to melt to the nut. And, of course, plug being shallow head soft metal that stripped right away. I had to drill it out.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Got a few of them at parts store, not too expensive. Will probably change it every couple times or so I guess. Thanks for all the input.


----------

